# Red Flagged



## novawar (26 Oct 2017)

Hey guys I started a PTSD claim through the Legion Service Bureau back in July. Did my psychological assessment Oct 5th...was called back to the Legion Service Bureau to sign some paperwork as they were about to send everything to VAC. I asked if the assessment was a positive diagnosis and they said "don't worry your claim has already been red flagged and this will have positive results" Yesterday MyVAC was at Step 1...today it's at Step3....so does red flagged mean I'll get a quicker adjudication???


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Oct 2017)

Step 3 is the decision making stage.  Keep a close eye on your application, as soon as you see completed you will get a letter shortly thereafter with the decision.  I expect it will move reasonably swiftly.  I just had a Step 3 move in about a month to letter.


----------



## novawar (26 Oct 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Step 3 is the decision making stage.  Keep a close eye on your application, as soon as you see completed you will get a letter shortly thereafter with the decision.  I expect it will move reasonably swiftly.  I just had a Step 3 move in about a month to letter.


Yes just below the Step 3 box it says "Complete" and I should receive a decision shortly.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Oct 2017)

Hopefully its good news.  My letter took about a week or so to arrive.


----------

